# New toy .......



## shoneyboy (Oct 18, 2012)

I’ve been using freezer paper to wrap my smoked sausage for a while now…..Hey, I’m cheap
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 !!!  It’s cheap !!! So it works for me…..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I usually buy it at Wally World, I don’t know, maybe 8 or 10 bucks for a 100 ft roll (I usually don’t look at prices, but the boss does and she keeps saying that I need to find a cheaper way to do stuff if I want to keep giving it away
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).  We were at Sam’s about 2 or 3 weeks ago and I found this huge roll of butchers paper http://www.samsclub.com/sams/gordon...rpon-butcher-paper/200713.ip?navAction=#descr . I came home and looked around on the internet to see if it was a deal or not……After finding several places that sold it for 40-80 dollars….. I just had to have it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!!! It was less than 18 dollars for the roll
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





…… I get this thing home and I was like a kid with a new toy, then like Christmas morning when you figure out that you need batteries for that new toy and you don’t have them
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





….It hit me !!!! How do I get the paper off the roll neatly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





??? Back to the internet, I found several  paper dispenser/cutter  for this and man they were nice…… But they wanted 30-80 dollars for them  http://www.lemproducts.com/product/35/paper_paper_cutters_tape






…..Well again I am cheap…So I was going to build one…. I started to look around on different sites to get an ideal on how/what I wanted to build
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





……Then I ran across 1 on EBay….10 dollars….The shipping was 12 dollars. So I weighed my options on whether to buy/build one and for 22 dollars, I could not pass it up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





…… Now I have a new toy……Total,  I have 40 dollars invested in it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





…..some other sites sell the kit for 90 dollars, So I’m as happy as I could be, you know, the kind of happiness you get , when you get that toy Christmas morning and find out that they bought the good batteries for it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





…….Here are pictures of my new toy....I found the tape dispenser on the clearance rack at Cabela's for 2 dollars...the center hub was missing....But I was able to use a hole saw and make me a replacement one......Now all I need is something wrap up now !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ShoneyBoy













DSCN7543.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 18, 2012


















DSCN7545.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 18, 2012


----------



## roller (Oct 18, 2012)

Thats cool. I have the paper just do not have the holder for it...


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 18, 2012)

That is what I need.....for sausage. At least that will be the pitch!


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 18, 2012)

Woodcutter said:


> That is what I need.....for sausage. At least that will be the pitch!


Keep an eye on EBay, there were cheaper ones, but I was to slow to get them.....


Roller said:


> Thats cool. I have the paper just do not have the holder for it...


 We have been buying meat in bulk from Sam's, so I kind of used that along with it also.....LOL We need to re-wrap all of this meat we just bought !!! That was all she needed and she fell for it.....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 18, 2012)

smoking tools 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 18, 2012





  Yep, a handy piece of equipment...saves on Foil
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and looks darn neat.....

have fun and...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, butcher paper is cheap like that, while freezer paper is quite a bit more expensive.
That's why the paper at LEM is so much more expensive....totally different product.


~Martin


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice New Toy. But I think my DW would kill me if I attempt to put another gadget on her counter.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 18, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yeah, butcher paper is cheap like that, while freezer paper is quite a bit more expensive.
> That's why the paper at LEM is so much more expensive....totally different product.
> ~Martin


I was wondering about that...... I know the freezer paper has a wax side to prevent leaking, Right ? All of what I read said that both were inter-changeable for freezing meat.....or did I buy the wrong one ?


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 18, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> smoking tools 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 And the funniest thing was that I after I put it all together and was wanting to play with it.......I didn't have anything to use it on.....Later that night I was helping the wife cook, she needed something to cover something with. She wanted some foil and we were out !!!!   Bam !!! there was my chance.... I ripped off a piece and handed it to the wife, she said, Hey that is kind of nice !!! So I got extra 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....SB


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> I was wondering about that...... I know the freezer paper has a wax side to prevent leaking, Right ? All of what I read said that both were inter-changeable for freezing meat.....or did I buy the wrong one ?



Freezer paper has a poly coating to protect well when freezing, butcher paper doesn't.



~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 18, 2012)

DDF, I'll have to find out where I read it, but I thought I read that the two were interchangeable.....But I can see the difference now....Do you think I can still use the butcher paper to wrap and store my sausage in ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I rarely keep sausage more than 3 months and the meat I re-wrapped will not be in the freezer for more than 3 months......I try to rotate meat out of the freezer pretty regularly........ SB


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmmm, I don't know, I've never tried to freeze anything in butcher paper, but I do know it's much more porous than freezer paper.




~Martin


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice I bought one a few years ago when we were processing lots of hogs and deer and they work great. Since we've gotten the vacuum sealers I don't use it as often but it's still great for those big or odd shaped pieces of meat. All I buy is the freezer paper rolls a little more money but works for everything without having to switch rolls around


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice....I'm going to give it a try on some smaller pieces for now.....and see how they do. If I don't the boss will have me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 18, 2012)

If all else fails, you could wrap it in plastic wrap and then the butcher paper.


~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2012)

SB, evening... I used to wrap in butcher paper and pre wrapped the meat in plastic wrap...  like meat wrappers do.... worked fine for me.... I still wrap in plastic even before putting in vac bags... Old habits die hard I guess... works great for cheese that way.... Dave


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 19, 2012)

If the wife doesn't want it in the Kitchen , dasign a cart you can store you goods in and long enough for wrapping and add it to the cart, everything handy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stan


----------



## roller (Oct 19, 2012)

That is where I got my paper at Sam`s club...


----------

